# Fortis/lenis "s"-Laute im Oberdeutschen



## berndf

Bekanntlich kommt ja im Oberdeutschen (sowohl im Dialekt als auch in Standardsprache) keine stimmhaftes "s" [z] vor. Ich habe letztens in einem Buch gelesen, es gebe dort dennoch eine fortis/lenis-Unterscheidung, d.h. existiert eine phonemischer Unterschied zwischen Die wei*s*en Männer" und die "die wei*ß*en Männer"? Oder, wenn nicht dort, dass doch vielleicht bei etymologischem /s:/, also z.B. in "vermi*ss*en" vs "vermie*s*en"?


----------



## Bahiano

berndf said:


> Bekanntlich kommt ja im Oberdeutschen (sowohl im Dialekt als auch in Standardsprache) keine stimmhaftes "s" [z] vor. Ich habe letztens in einem Buch gelesen, es gebe dort dennoch eine fortis/lenis-Unterscheidung, d.h. existiert eine phonemischer Unterschied zwischen Die wei*s*en Männer" und die "die wei*ß*en Männer"? Oder, wenn nicht dort, dass doch vielleicht bei etymologischem /s:/, also z.B. in "vermi*ss*en" vs "vermie*s*en"?


Alßo ich kann dir zumindeßt von unß Schwaben berichten, daß wir alle Eß-Laute schtimmloß außschprechen.


----------



## berndf

Ja, das ist natürlich klar, wurde auch in dem Buch nicht anders beschrieben. Es behauptete aber dennoch eine lenis/fortis-Unterscheidung, ohne allerdings zu verraten, auf welche Charakteristik diese Unterscheibarkeit begründet sein soll.


----------



## Bahiano

berndf said:


> Ja, das ist natürlich klar, wurde auch in dem Buch nicht anders beschrieben. Es behauptete aber dennoch eine lenis/fortis-Unterscheidung, ohne allerdings zu verraten, auf welche Charakteristik diese Unterscheibarkeit begründet sein soll.


Hmm, also in einem eben durchgeführten Selbstversuch, konnte ich bei vermiesen-vermissen, Hasen-hassen, fräsen-fressen, usw. keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Wenn überhaupt, meine ich, beim S-Laut am Wortende (also bei Mus-muss, Gras-krass, schieß!-Schiss, usw.) einen marginalen Unterschied feststellen zu können: Bei muss-krass-Schiss scheint mir der S-Laut etwas druckvoller und länger ausgesprochen zu werden als bei Mus-Gras-schieß!


----------



## berndf

Vielen Dank.


----------



## sokol

Natürlich gibt es diesen Unterschied im Bayrischen und Österreichischen; es gibt ihn in allen "mittelbairischen" Dialekte, wie es in traditioneller Nomenklatur heisst (das sind ganz grob gesprochen die Dialekte vom Donauraum bis ins Alpenvorland/ tw. Voralpen, wo das südbairische Gebiet beginnt: sowohl in Ober- und Niederbayern als auch in Österreich - nördliches Salzburg, Ober- und Niederösterreich, Nordburgenland und - als Übergangsgebiet - Teile der Steiermark und des südlichen Burgenlands). In süd- und nordbairischen Dialekten sind die Verhältnisse etwas anders, lassen wir die einmal ganz beiseite.

Es gibt also keine Opposition stimmhaft/stimmlos, es gibt allerdings sehr wohl eine Opposition, die entweder als Lenis/Fortis oder als Lang/Doppelkonsonanz beschrieben wird.

Traditionellerweise wird in Fortis/Lenis unterschieden; ich stimme mit dieser Analyse nicht überein - mein muttersprachlicher Dialekt gehört zu dieser Gruppe, ich habe ihn selbst phonologisch analysiert, und für mich kann kein Zweifel daran bestehen, dass es sich um eine Opposition zwischen Geminata und nicht-geminierten Konsonanten handelt (wobei die Geminata je nach phonetischem Kontext ausnahmsweise Langkonsonanten werden können, Beispiel: "tan" = "getan" wird [tːɒ] ausgesprochen, das /t/ ist natürlich ein unbehauchter Plosiv; phonologisch würde ich das als /ttɒ/ notieren - d. h. die Konsonantenlänge würde ich als allophonische Variation auffassen; traditionellerweise wird das aber als /tɒ/ = mit /t/ = Fortiskonsonant beschrieben, im Gegensatz zu */dɒ/ = Leniskonsonanz: das Minimalpaar ist keines, da es /dɒ/ nicht gibt, das Beispiel dient nur zur Illustration).

Um die Fortis/Lenis-Oppostion auch für Frikative zu notieren, haben findige Germanisten (namentlich die Wiener Schule um Maria Hornung) sogar ein eigenes Notationssystem mit Fortis-Lenis-Konsonanz auch für Frikative erfunden (u. a. unter Verwendung griechischer Symbole), denn die Opposition zieht sich auch durch Frikative durch, etwa ganz regelmässig bei der Pluralbildung:

/fiˑʃ/ = Fisch
/fiʃʃ/ = Fische

Das zeigt auch ein anderes Prinzip, das damit verbunden ist - kombinierte Vokal-Konsonanten-Länge, also entweder CVˑC (halblanger Vokal, bedingt durch die Silbenstruktur: geschlossene Silbe erlaubt nur kurzen oder halblangen Vokal, ausser in Sonderfällen wie Ersatzdehung durch /r/-Tilgung), oder aber CVC: (also Kurzvokal und langer Konsonant; wiederum würde ich die Langkonsonanz grundsätzlich als Doppelkonsonanz notieren, die lediglich bedingt durch die Silbenstruktur zu Langkonsonanz wird).

Meine Meinung zu dieser Analyse ist, möchte ich betonen, Minderheitenmeinung, Germanisten dürften bis auf den heutigen Tag auf der Analyse dieser Phoneme auf Fortis/Lenis-Opposition beharren, soviel ich weiss.

Übrigens, grundsätzlich gibt es keine Diskussion über die Aussprache - die ist klar und lässt sich auch ganz leicht dokumentieren. Dass die "Fortes" oder "Langkonsonanten" länger sind, steht ausser Streit, auch die "Fortes-Protagonisten" bestreiten das natürlich nicht; es geht lediglich um die phonologische Analyse.


----------



## berndf

Danke, Sokol.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, gibt es also keine *phonemische* (nur darum geht es mir hier) Unterscheidung zwischen fortis/lenis "s", etwa so wie in dem standarddeutschen Minimalpaar _niesen _/ni:zn̩/ vs._ nießen /_ni:sn̩/ (das ursprüngliche Verb_ nießen_ gibt es heute natürlich nur noch in der Form _genießen_).


----------



## sokol

In diesem Fall nicht.
Allerdings ist "geniessen" ja auch nicht nativ in den betroffenen Dialekten (allerdings gibt's das Wort als Lehnwort, da aber auch nicht von "niessen" unterschieden).

Überhaupt ist die Schreibung von Standarddeutsch "ß" vs. "ss" vs. "s" für die mittelbairischen Dialekte irrelevant - es gibt zwar in vielen Fällen phonologische Unterschiede, die haben aber überhaupt nichts mit der standarddeutschen Unterscheidung zu tun.

Beispiele (jeweils aus meinem - oberösterreichischen - Heimatdialekt; wobei Doppelkonsonanz jeweils für das steht, was ich als Doppelkonsonanz/Geminaten bzw. Langkonsonanz auffasse, während Germanisten das üblicherweise als Fortis bezeichnen würden):

Gruß = Gruas
rußen = ruassn (!)
Kuss = (mbair. nur Lehnwort!) Kuss
Sonne [z] = Sun (in Standardsprache, wie in Deutschland ausgesprochen, ja stimmhaft)
singen [z] = singa (dito, in D stimmhaft)
büßen = biassn (!)

etc. etc.

Gewisse Gesetzmässigkeiten sind zwar erkennbar (etwa "ß" intervokalisch entspricht im Dialekt "ss"), aber ob diese wirklich (bzw. wenn ja, inwiefern und inwieweit) auf historische Gemeinsamkeiten zurückgeht, müsste im Einzelfall jeweils untersucht werden; zu bedenken ist, dass durch die Änderungen in der "ß"-Schreibung ja die historische Relevanz dieser Schreibung nur mehr bedingt gegeben ist.


----------



## berndf

Einen phonemische Opposition würde ich im Standarddeutsch sowieso nur bei intervokalischem nicht-geminatem s/ß sehen. Hier kann man, wenn ich das richtig sehe, im Allgemeinen (sicher stimmt das nicht 100%) davon ausgehen, dass "s" /z/ aus dem germanischen /s/ (intervokalischer stimmhafter Allophon) und "ß" /s/ aus der hochdeutschen Lautverschiebung unterworfenem germanischem /t/ entstanden ist.

Mit diesem Fokus scheint es dann aber doch so zu sein, dass die Opposition im MB auch existiert. Ob man das jetzt fortis/lenis oder kurz/lang nennt, ist mir dabei nicht so wichtig. Mein Interesse ist, ob es überhaupt eine Unterscheidbarkeit gibt.


----------



## sokol

Tendenziell ist's sicher so, dass standardsprachlich "s" [z] einem alten [ s ] entspricht, während "ß" [ s ] sich aus [t] entwickelt hat; und in einigen Fällen gibt es die phonemische Opposition natürlich auch im Mittelbairischen, etwa:

- weisen = /weisn/
- weißen = /weissn/*)

(Ich verwende der Einfachheit halber /ei/ für den "ai"-Diphthong, der von klarem /ai/ in Bayern und Teilen Österreichs bis zu /e:/ in Wien variiert; der Diphthong ist schliesslich in diesem Kontext nicht relevant. )

Grundsätzlich möchte ich aber festhalten, dass die Unterscheidung der "s"-Schreibung - also der Grapheme <s ss ß> phonologisch für österreichisches Deutsch irreführend und eher verwirrend als hilfreich ist (was nichts daran ändert, dass auch viele österreichische Germanisten während der Diskussion über die Rechtschreibreform das "ß" verteidigt haben, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).

Die aktuelle (neue) Schreibregelung entspricht jedenfalls in Österreich ebenso wenig wie die alte Schreibung einem phonematischen Unterschied - nicht so, wie definiert bzw. verwendet -, während in deutscher Standardaussprache zumindest in einigen wenigen Positionen damit ein phonemischer Unterschied auch schriftlich wiedergegeben wird.


*) Bitte zu beachten, in Österreich wird "weißen" oder "weißeln" nicht mit "Langvokal" (d. h. in diesem Fall langem Diphthong gesprochen), sondern kurz. Noch nicht einmal "Regel", wonach "ß" nur nach langem Vokal stünde, stimmt somit. In normaler Lautung, auch in Standardsprache, werden Vokale in geschlossener Silbe halblang bis kurz gesprochen, in offener Silbe lang bis halblang, je nach Silbenstruktur (ausgenommen seltene Fälle von Sprechern, die in der Tat a) versuchen, der Duden-Norm zu entsprechen und b) dies auch in der Tat schaffen, was nur einem Teil der Sprecher gelingt, die's versuchen). Damit wird selbst aus "weiß, weißer" in österreichischer Aussprache /wei:s, weissa/ (also erster Diphthong "halblang", zweiter Diphthong kurz).


----------



## berndf

Also ich verstehe dich so: Es gib eine Unterscheidung im MB, diese entspricht aber nicht der standarddeutschen. Ob diese Unterscheidung phonemisch ist, darüber kann man diskutieren. Auf jeden Fall besteht aber keine Korrespondenz zwischen den /s/-Varianten (ob fortis/lenis, lang/kurz oder wie immer bezeichnet) von Standarddeutsch und MB.


----------



## sokol

Die Opposition stimmhaft/stimmlos im Standarddeutschen entspricht zweifellos nicht der Opposition /s - ss/ (wie auch immer jetzt phonetisch beschrieben) des Mittelbairischen, ja: so viel ist in jedem Fall klar.

In manchen Fällen gibt es Überschneidungen, die suggerieren, dass das so sein könnte, aber bei näherer Betrachtung wird schnell klar, dass beide phonemischen Oppositionen einander nicht entsprechen (sie unterscheiden nicht dieselben Minimalpaare - noch nicht einmal annähernd).
Phonemisch ist die Unterscheidung /s - ss/ im Mittelbairischem in jedem Fall, egal ob jetzt als Doppel/Langkonsonanten aufgefasst oder als Fortis/Lenis-Opposition; ebenso ist meines Erachtens auch die Unterscheidung /s - z/ (stimmhaft/stimmlos) im Standarddeutschen (d. h., Aussprachevariante Deutschland) zweifellos phonemisch, wenn es sich auch um eine schwache Opposition handelt (d. h. nur in relativ wenigen Stellungen vorhanden, sonst überwiegend neutralisiert).


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> ebenso ist meines Erachtens auch die Unterscheidung /s - z/ (stimmhaft/stimmlos) im Standarddeutschen (d. h., Aussprachevariante Deutschland) zweifellos phonemisch, wenn es sich auch um eine schwache Opposition handelt (d. h. nur in relativ wenigen Stellungen vorhanden, sonst überwiegend neutralisiert).


Etwas stärker schon, da es für die meisten neutralisierten /s/-/z/ Oppositionen flektierte Formen gibt, in denen sie wieder aufleben.

Vielen Dank für die Diskussion.


----------



## Gruszi

berndf said:


> Bekanntlich kommt ja im Oberdeutschen (sowohl im Dialekt als auch in Standardsprache) keine stimmhaftes "s" [z] vor. Ich habe letztens in einem Buch gelesen, es gebe dort dennoch eine fortis/lenis-Unterscheidung, d.h. existiert eine phonemischer Unterschied zwischen Die wei*s*en Männer" und die "die wei*ß*en Männer"? Oder, wenn nicht dort, dass doch vielleicht bei etymologischem /s:/, also z.B. in "vermi*ss*en" vs "vermie*s*en"?


 
Eher "verm*iess*en" würde ich sagen. (Im Bairischen so, wie im Schwäbischen und im Schweizerischen)

Wobei beim Schwäbischen, im Schweizerischen und in Voralberg auch bestimmte S-Laute, wie "Sch" gesprochen werden. Z.B. "Du ha*sch*t".


----------



## berndf

Noch einen Nachtrag zu Sokols Beschreibung eines langen "s" im MB: Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich um einen  eigentlichen Langkonsonanten handelt, so wie es sie beispielsweise im  Italienischen oder Arabischen gibt. Ich habe einmal eine Beschreibung  gelesen, wonach bei diesem "fortis s" der Laut abrupter einsetzt und  auch endet. Dadurch ist das Plateau der Lautstärkekurve länger. Bei  dieser Beschreibung wirkt der Konsonant schärfer und zugleich länger,  auch wenn das gesamte Phonem nicht signifikant Länger ist als normales  "s". http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=10763583


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Noch einen Nachtrag zu Sokols Beschreibung eines langen "s" im MB: Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich um einen  eigentlichen Langkonsonanten handelt, so wie es sie beispielsweise im  Italienischen oder Arabischen gibt. Ich habe einmal eine Beschreibung  gelesen, wonach bei diesem "fortis s" der Laut abrupter einsetzt und  auch endet. Dadurch ist das Plateau der Lautstärkekurve länger. Bei  dieser Beschreibung wirkt der Konsonant schärfer und zugleich länger,  auch wenn das gesamte Phonem nicht signifikant Länger ist als normales  "s". http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=10763583



Du weisst, dass ich anderer Meinung bin  aber macht ja nix. Natürlich ist das "Fortis-s" oder "lange /s/", je nachdem, wie man es phonemisch interpretieren will, sowohl länger (phonetisch messbar) als auch emphatischer - beides ist vorhanden; aufgrund der phonemischen Struktur der betroffenen Dialekte bin ich der Meinung, dass nur die Analyse als /ss/ (also als Geminata) die richtige ist - dass das die Analyse ist, die mehr dem phonemischen System dieser Dialekte entspricht.

Oder um einen Vergleich heranzuziehen: Astronomen haben früher auf angenommene Kreisbahnen Epizyklen draufgesetzt, um die in der Tat nicht kreisförmigen Bahnen erklären zu können (und ihre Beschreibung war damit sogar genauer als die nicht-kreisförmige von Kopernikus und Konsorten); trotzdem diese Beschreibung funktioniert, war sie nicht die bestmögliche.

So ähnlich sehe ich es mit dem "Fortis-s": man kann natürlich einige "Handstände" machen und die "Fortis-s"-Theorie auf diese Art und Weise linguistisch untermauern, und wenn sehr viele das machen (die Mehrheit aller Linguisten im deutschsprachigen Raum - auch in Österreich genug, ganz nebenbei), dann hat die Minderheit (zu der ich gehöre) halt einen schweren Stand.


----------



## berndf

Kopernikus hatte sehr wohl Kreisbahnen angenommen. Darum waren seine Vorhersagen ja auch nicht so toll. Erst Keppler stellte Bewegungsgesetze für eliptische Bahnen auf, deren Vorhersagen sich dann bezüglich der Genauigkeit aufgrund ptolemäischer Gesetze berechneter Ephemeriden messen konnten. Aber das ist eine andere Sache.

Ich bin da eigentlich recht neutral, ob man von einem Fortis oder von einem Geminat redet. Wir Du sagtest, hat hat es Elemente von beidem. Ich finde nur, wenn man sich "echte" Langkonsonanten anhört, z.B. einen Italiener, der "Masssssssssimo" sagt oder ein Araber, der "Alllllllllllllllah" sagt, dass ist das doch ein anderes Kaliber, als das etwas länger als normal wirkende MBische /ss/.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> Ich finde nur, wenn man sich "echte" Langkonsonanten anhört, z.B. einen Italiener, der "Masssssssssimo" sagt oder ein Araber, der "Alllllllllllllllah" sagt,...


Oder, um in Deutschland zu bleiben: wie wär' es bei einem Deutschen, der "Fußsex" sagt?...


----------



## sokol

Ach ja, stimmt, Bernd, du hast recht - die Kopernikus-Analogie hinkt (alle Vergleiche hinken, hat einmal ein Lehrer zu mir gesagt ).

Wie auch immer. 
Und ja, die italienischen Langkonsonanten klingen anders als die bairisch-österreichische, das ist in der Natur der Sache - auch Plosive klingen in verschiedenen Sprachen oft mehr oder weniger verschieden (was auch phonetisch erklär- und beschreibbar ist, wie du selbst weisst). Das ist von vornherein aber noch kein Grund, die bairisch-österreichischen als Lenis/Fortis-Opposition zu beschreiben.

Als Hauptargument für Geminaten/Langkonsonanz (je nach Silbenstruktur) sehe ich übrigens, dass sich diese Opposition durch das ganze Konsonantensystem durchzieht und selbst bei Frikativen die Annahme von Fortis/Lenis erfordern würde, was zwar theoretisch möglich ist, aber ein paar Handstände erfordert; viel einfacher und schlüssiger wären für mich Geminaten/Langkonsonanz.
Ausserdem gibt es einige wenige Fälle, wo es Langkonsonanz am Wortanfang gibt: "getan" lautet in meinem Dialekt /t:ɒ/ - auch das wäre (natürlich) auch als Fortis beschreibbar, aber die dafür nötigen Handstände werden nur noch spektakulärer.


----------



## berndf

Würdest Du so weit gehen, eine allgemeine phonemisch Opposition von Kurz- und Langkonsonaten im MB zu postulieren?

Ich empfinde das eher so wie mit Vokallängen im Französichen: Manche Vokale sind in manchen Vokalen tatsächlinch etwas länger. Manchmal bildet dies auch bei sorgfältiger Aussprache tatsächlich unterscheidbare Minimalpaare, wie "fête" (lang) und "faite" (kurz). Aber daraus ein Vokalsystem mit lang/kurz-Unterscheidung basteln zu wollen, geht zu weit.



sokol said:


> Und ja, die italienischen Langkonsonanten klingen anders als die bairisch-österreichische, das ist in der Natur der Sache


Um noch vielleicht besser klar zu machen, worum es mir geht: Natürlich sind die Relisierungen in verscheidenen Sprachen verschieden, das ist ganz klar. Es geht mir um den Unterschied einer "echten" phonemischen Unterscheidung und etwas, was ich jetzt einmal "lexikalisch unterscheidliche Realisierung desselben Phonems" nennen möchte. In dem Beispiel _fête/faite_ würde ein Franzose vertauschte Vokallängen gar nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen, solange keine akute Verwechselungsgefahr bestünde. Im Gegensatz dazu wäre ich sehr verwirrt, wenn ein deutscher Standardsprecher "*a:*nderer *A*bend" statt "*a*nderer *A:*bend" sagte, bishin dazu, dass ich nachdenken würde, ob er nicht etwas andres meinte, selbst wenn der Kontext ganz eindeutig wäre.


----------



## Dan2

Dan2 said:


> "Fußsex"


Das meinte ich nicht als Witz. Wenn man behaupten möchte, dass -ss- _innerhalb _eines Morfems als verdoppelter oder langer Konsonant analysiert werden soll, wäre der beste Beweis dafür, so scheint es mir, dass dieses interne -ss- gleichlautend wäre, mit etwas, was als verdoppelter Konsonant betrachtet werden MUSS, nämlich, der lange Konsonant, der beim Zusammensetzen von zwei echten /s/ erschafft wird, z.B. der von "Fußsex".  Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, und das interne -ss- anders (und insbesondere nur etwa so lang wie ein "normales" /s/) ist, dann wäre es vielleicht besser, sich eine andere Analyse zu überlegen (z.B., die des arabischen "emphatischen" Konsonants).

Wenn, dagegen, in den betroffenen Dialekten das -ßs- von "Fußsex" als ein "emphatisches" /s/ ausgesprochen werden würde (ich behaupte nicht, dass dies wahrscheinlich ist), dann könnten wir mit vollem Vertrauen behaupten, dass diese Dialekte eine Regel haben, die /s+s/ in einen emphatischen Konsonant verwandelt, und dass, deswegen, das wortinterne emphatische [s] als verdoppeltes /s/ analysiert werden sollte.


----------



## berndf

Ich stimme mit Deiner Analyse überein. Wenn in zusammengesetzten Wörtern oder in auch in Wortfolgen zwei gleiche Konsonanten zusammenstossen, entstehen oft Langkonsonanten, die es innerhalb nicht zusammengesetzter Wörter nicht gibt. Ein anderes typisches Beispiel ist "im Meer" /ɪmːeːɐ/.


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Würdest Du so weit gehen, eine allgemeine phonemisch Opposition von Kurz- und Langkonsonaten im MB zu postulieren?



Ja, würde ich; bzw. genauer gesagt ist es meiner Meinung nach eine kombinierte Vokal-Konsonanten-Länge; in Abhängigkeit von der Silbenstruktur sind nur gewisse Folgen möglich: in geschlossener Silbe nur halblang oder kurz, in offener Silbe nur lang, wobei viele Argumente gegen eine distinktive Vokalqualität sprechen (Vokalqualität als distinktives Merkmal scheidet also meiner Meinung nach aus), ausgenommen in Fällen von Ersatzdehnung, wo durch getilgtes /r/ sekundäre Langvokale entstehen, die tatsächlich distinktiv sind:
/la/ = Grube, Vertiefung
/la:/ = leer (Langvokal durch /r/-Tilgung entstanden!)

(Ich notiere nicht "streng phonetisch" nach IPA, weil das zeitaufwendig ist und in diesem Fall nicht nötig. )

Solche Fälle sind regelhaft, und auch wenn die Zahl der Minimalpaare gering ist, kann kein Zweifel daran bestehen, dass in diesem Fall ein Minimalpaar vorliegt (ein gewivter Phonologe würde vielleicht behaupten, /la:/ sei eigentlich /lar/ mit /r/ = positionsbedingt [r ~ a], was durch die deklinierte Form /lare/ - mit Kurzvokal! - gestützt wird).

Fälle wie "wahr" = /woa/ haben allerdings keinen Langvokal, der Diphthong entspricht nämlich bereits einem "intrinsischen" (also nicht-distinktiven) Langvokal gemäss meiner Analyse, d. h. in /woa/ ist der Vokal gemäss Silbenstruktur (offene Silbe!) "intrinsisch (nicht distinktiv) lang", die deklinierte Form "wahre" lautet /woare/ ohne Kürzung (Silbe ist immer noch offen!), trotz /r/-Vokalisierung liegt hier also nicht der obige Fall von /r/-Tilgung und Ersatzdehnung vor.

Minimalpaare, die meiner Meinung nach besonders stark für die Analyse als Langvokal/Geminata sprechen, sind meiner Meinung nach gewisse Fälle bei Nasalen, wie:

/ana/ = einer
/anna/ = der Eigenname "Anna"; eigentlich (im Dialekt) richtig /ani/ "Anni" (ohne Langkonsonant), aber in der Form "Anna" einheitlich immer /anna/ ausgesprochen: das /nn/ ist ganz eindeutig lang, und eine "Nasal-Fortis" ist so ungefähr die schlimmste phonetische Verrenkung, die ich mir vorstellen kann. (Es gibt vielleicht wirklich irgendwo emphatische /n/-Laute, die man als Fortis interpretieren könnte - vielleicht im Arabischen? -, im Bairisch-Österreichischen aber mit Sicherheit nicht.)

Wenn jemand "Anna" als /ana/ ausspricht, dann würde man das im Kontext zwar sicherlich verstehen, die Leute würden aber zweifellos verwirrt sein. Die deutsche Aussprache "Anna" als /ana/ klingt übrigens ganz anders als "unser" /ana/ vs. /anna/: bundesdeutsch /ana/ hat 2 kurze Vokale und einen scharfen Silbenschnitt, vom Klangbild her überhaupt nicht mit unserem /ana/ (2x halblange /a/'s) noch mit /anna/ vergleichbar (letzeres mit kurzem /a/ zu Beginn und halblangem /a/ am Schluss).*)

Der Fall "Anna" demonstriert dann vielleicht auch schön die kombinierte Quantität:
CVCV = alle V halblang
CVCCV = 1. V kurz (geschlossene Silbe!), letzter halblang
VCCV = dasselbe: 1. kurz, letzter halblang
etc.



*) EDIT: Und bevor ich's vergess - bei /anna/ liegt die Silbengrenze auch ganz deutlich "in der Mitte" des /n/, d. h. der Silbenschnitt ist anders. Die Tatsache, dass der Silbenschnitt im Konsonanten liegt (das /n/ also sowohl zur 1. als auch zur 2. Silbe zählt), ist natürlich ein weiterer (wichtiger) Grund für die Analyse dieses Phänomens als Geminata bzw. Langkonsonant.


----------

